# One of My First Walking/Hiking Sticks



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

This is one of my first -- very simple, but also very functional and I enjoy it!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

A good example of what I love about the beauty of nature. I like the bark left on the grip and the stain.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> A good example of what I love about the beauty of nature. I like the bark left on the grip and the stain.


Thanks CAS! No stain, just clear coated.


----------



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

Great work no matter when it was made. Does it still accompany you on the trail?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Fisher Kat said:


> Great work no matter when it was made. Does it still accompany you on the trail?


Yes it does! It is very comfortable to use. Thank you!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely stick! Everyone brings so much character and originally to their sticks. I never tire of seeing the

new stuff you guys post.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks sean!


----------

